# HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!&



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought a 3" piraya from ron about 2 weeks ago and its gills one the right side is kinda flipping out. I am fur sure itas not not gill curl cause its only in one gill nad i have had gill curl in other fish i ahve had and its not liek this. I was sticking out at fisrt liei something was under it and thats how it is now. I bought it liek that not seeing itunti li put it in my tan k i was liek o well maybe its jsut stress o nthe fish or soemthing the nafter a week it still had it i thought to myself well maybe it will heel or its no big deal . now its sticking out more i mvoed hi mto another tank and put a tiny amount of salt in the tank becuase i can sorta see up under its gill and i see what looks liek fungus under the gill so i put salt in the water to kil lthe fungus if it is that. If it is gill rot fro mthe inside what can i do . have yo uever heard of anythign like this i have tried melafix but it did nothing to the fish. Its not breathing hard or anything i jsut want to know whats wrong so i dont lose an expensive fish

please help me out here i do not want to lsoe such a nice expensive fish


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

sorry man i do not know anything bout piraya but see if u can get a hold of knifeman, he is the best i knwo with piraya. I can tell you need help am looking at your spelling, lol, best of luck man keep us posted.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> sorry man i do not know anything bout piraya but see if u can get a hold of knifeman, he is the best i knwo with piraya. I can tell you need help am looking at your spelling, lol, best of luck man keep us posted.


 yeah i think your best bet would be to pm knifeman see if he can give you some advice or info on this..and yes xenon if you read this can we add the spell check back..thanks..and good luck with it az


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

damn it might just be the stuff that i have already explained in the other threads here in this forum, damn any pics or more specific would help me out some


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could it have gill flukes?
fungus can be cleared up with salt, but I would use a medicine - if you can diagnose fungus.

I would also ensure that the water quality is perfect.

Pics would be helpfull if you want a diagnosis, otherwise it is down to you and you alone.

If I were in your position, I would contact Frank and Don H as they have good knowledge on fish and desieses, improve the water quality, and post some pics!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> could it have gill flukes?
> fungus can be cleared up with salt, but I would use a medicine - if you can diagnose fungus.
> 
> I would also ensure that the water quality is perfect.
> ...


 besides what innes said. i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

marco said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > could it have gill flukes?
> ...


 I do. Proofread your damn posts.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I do. Proofread your damn posts.


























Hey, any luck with your fish yet?

I certanly hope it is not Gil rots because whether it is fungal or bacterial can be very difficult to treat







and will most likly lead to the death of your fish by suffocation...

We could really use some pictures thought o help us diagnose the problem. Mybe you could be more specific, but do not jump to any conclusions as it may through us off, Just describe it and its behaviors as it is.
Thnks, and good luck :smile:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thansk Xenon but if your f*cking $125 fish might die yo uwould be typing fast too. o well you didnt help me out any so whatever


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> Thansk Xenon but if your f*cking $125 fish might die yo uwould be typing fast too. o well you didnt help me out any so whatever


 hey AZ I dont think he was critising your post but rather he was critising Marco's for saying he didnt know anything, and telling him he was wasting time posting usless posts...
...Xenon will tell you for sure as he is the only one who knows what he ment...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> az tha kid said:
> 
> 
> > Thansk Xenon but if your f*cking $125 fish might die yo uwould be typing fast too. o well you didnt help me out any so whatever
> ...


 Actually, I don't think so: see here

I guess if you need urgent help, you'll need to describe as accurate as possible what seems to be the problem. If people need an interpretor first, or need 30 minutes to decypher a post, it's not really gonna help.......

I'm not judging anyone here, but I think my comment above makes sense.... :smile:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i care less he still pissed me off he needs to not f*cking reply to my thread if he is not gonna help


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

az tha kid said:


> i care less he still pissed me off he needs to not f*cking reply to my thread if he is not gonna help


 I can reply to whatever thread I please bud. I have told you a million times that you are staff and should act accordingly. This includes proofreading your posts and attempting to gain the spelling and grammer appearence of a person your age. This is advice Ive given you privatly a million times and you choose to ignore it. So now I will do it public.

Good luck with your piraya.


----------

